
George W. Bush is smarter than you (2013) - Tomte
http://keithhennessey.com/2013/04/24/smarter/
======
ggggtez
"my job involved juggling a lot of balls". Looks like he's still doing that
job

------
woofyman
He allowed torture and is responsible for 500,000 Iraqi deaths.

~~~
nkkollaw
How does that make him less smart?

